# WUXI | Center 66 | 250m | 44 fl | Com | 210m | 57 fl | U/C | 200m | 34 fl | Com | 188m | 52 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Developer Hang Lung Properties
Architect: AEDAS
Completion: 2013

Location : Renmin Zhong Lu, Chongan District, Wuxi
Main Usage : Commercial and office
Total Gross floor area : 255,000 sq.m

* Retail - 95,000 sq.m
* office - 160,000 sq.m 

Design Architect : Aedas Ltd.

Project Descriptions:

* The Contract for National Land Use Right was signed with Wuxi Land and Resources Bureau in December 2006.
* The site is located in the central business district of Wuxi, close to the junction of Zhongshan Lu and Renmin Zhong Lu, the city's two busiest commercial streets. Featuring the city's primary shopping and business location, the central business district has numerous upscale commercial buildings and retail shops, attracting intense pedestrian traffic.
* Wuxi is the major economic city in Jiangsu Province. It ranks No.4 in Forbes Magazine's list of "2006 China's Best Business Cities".
* The construction is anticipated to be commenced in 2008. 

http://www.hanglung.com/contents.asp?articleid=3049


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

April 3rd by josh929


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Very nice complex. Its like if the two towers were talking one to each other in an entertainning conversation !


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

April 17th by wuximetro


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

nice one, i like the design


----------



## jhalsey (Jun 16, 2007)

This is good but could add more floors.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

yup, twice the height would be nice


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

twice the height and the design would tip over.

I like this. Cities need to grow gradualy, and with character. 

Wuxi's doing well. Kudo's to the boys and girls who does the planning.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

May 3rd by josh929


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By txwsh


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.aedas.com/WuxiHangLungPlaza

Wuxi Hang Lung Plaza
Wuxi, PRC

Setting a new benchmark for luxury shopping and commercial space in the region, the Wuxi Hang Lung Plaza is a 255,000 sq.m. development at the heart of the city.

Conceptually, the mall is three ‘spinning’ glass atria with a plan derived to generate circulation throughout the site. The complex features the largest shopping mall in Wuxi and a generous plaza containing a cluster of restored, historical theatre buildings, all of which is conveniently situated above a metro station. Due for completion in 2014, the site will be a vibrant hub, providing world-class amenities for the two commercial office towers that integrate with the mixed-use area and rise to 280m.

Location: Wuxi, PRC
Client: Hang Lung Properties Ltd.
G.F.A.: 255,000 sq.m.
Completion date: 2014


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Renders of the Phase 2.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

July 19th by josh929


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Video


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By wxhua


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By txwsh


----------



## diddy (Oct 28, 2007)

Amesome design!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 游遍_世界


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

wow the design is very good!! a good addition to Wuxi's skyline :O


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 游遍_世界


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

by nkfspaceman


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By hjlw8286


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By youhao


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 峰峰


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By money88


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By money 88


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By money88, still not rising! Sorry for the quality, but at least we got an update after months of nothing.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By money88


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

I wonder why they took the cranes down, and are now putting them up again


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By money88


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By money88


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 峰峰


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By hjlw8286


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By hjlw8286


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 洌水剑


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Takes forever! At least something is going up right now..


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By hjlw828


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By KINJYOWAN


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By hjlw8286


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-01-21 by KINJYOWAN


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-04-18 by 走馬觀天下


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Second tower is reduced to ~ 165 m


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Hang Lung Properties, another deceiver.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*17/01/19*










Posted by 'Take a look at the world'


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

by 小刺猬


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 红Zz on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

@A Chicagoan 
What is this project U/C?








by wtfitsm on 500px


​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

little universe said:


> What is this project U/C?


I don't know, but it looks big!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Perhaps @zwamborn will know...


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks like 2nd tallest tower has started. Moved.





Center 66 Complex - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

On gaoloumi it's called "Phase II"

210 m / 57 fl and 188 m / 52 fl

【新提醒】〖建设纪实〗无锡恒隆广场(Center66)二期|210M57F|188M52F|开工 - 第39页 - 无锡 - 高楼迷摩天族 (gaoloumi.cc)


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-08 by ALEX


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-10 by 哈喇子


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-09 by 小刺猬


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-28 by zippoo


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-12 by lucifang


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-16 by 高楼迷者


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-20 by lucifang


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-21 by 爱锡每一天


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-11 by marquire


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-21 by 走馬觀天下


----------

